
I Chose Dropbox Despite All the Privacy Scandals - rahulchowdhury
https://hulry.com/dropbox-vs-others/
======
chewdatgenie
Are you nuts?? Say bye bye to your files in less than 6mos!

Never store anything sensitive or anything at ALL online, got it?!

Use external encrypted drives!! Learn for some reason.

~~~
rahulchowdhury
By sensitive stuff, what sort of files are you talking about?

~~~
simonblack
Sensitive stuff comes in all kinds: Political, financial, social, work-
related, etc.

If you wouldn't want the people living two doors away from you knowing that
information, it's "sensitive".

------
AtomicOrbital
nice folks at [https://mega.nz/](https://mega.nz/) give you 50 gigs of top dog
cloud storage

